# Which one of these silicon pastes are better for the GPU



## Master (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello everyone, hope you are having a great time. 
I have an old 4 years old GTX1080 which seems to be needing a new silicone paste appliance! as its temp at idle are around 42C with 20% fan speed ( it used to be around 30~ 35 without active fan!) 
So I am thinking about getting a good silicone paste for it. Where I live, I can find :

Deepcool (Z9 , Z3 and Z5) 
Arctic mx 4 switzerland
CoolerMaster Master Gel Pro 
Zalman ZM-STG2
Among all of these , I have heard DeepCool Z5 is a decent paste, but I'm not sure if its the best that I can get (the price is also important) 

So I'd really appreciate if you could help me get the best paste for this. 
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 31, 2020)

It really isn't going to make a big difference, honestly. Pick one. Your application method and mount will make more of a difference.

You can look up "thermal paste roundup" and see a few reviews if you want to check on how little the difference actually is between most pastes.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2020)

Guru3D Thermal Paste Roundup 2019
					

Thermal paste is an often-overlooked part of most computer setups. You can simply use the pre-applied stuff, or the thermal paste that comes with your motherboard, and still get reasonable processor t... AIO cooling for i9 9900K@5.0 GHz 1.35V




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## freeagent (Jul 31, 2020)

Between AS5, CF3, and TF8 I only noticed maybe 2-4c difference. Pretty big maybe though.. If anything, temps were grouped closer together between cores.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 31, 2020)

Here's another.........









						Best Thermal Paste for CPUs 2022: 90 Pastes Tested and Ranked
					

The right thermal paste will improve performance.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 31, 2020)

I just roll with MX-4 for everything. Cheap and more than good enough.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 31, 2020)

Jesus... some teach a man to fish... others just dump them at their feet.


----------



## kiriakost (Jul 31, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Jesus... some teach a man to fish... others just dump them at their feet.



At anonymous forums many times the teacher gets banned because a bunch of eleven years old, they can not handle the truth. 
All benchmarks are pointless to me,  when most important specification this is missing. 
For example one high performance paste this has  0.8/C thermal - conductivity, this specification it should be next to performance score, so we to make a judgement of which brand this is a liar.
The second problem is that there is just four factories worldwide making quality paste for even the toughest or demanding industrial applications up to aerospace ones. 
Therefore I do wonder of where those products came from ?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 31, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> At anonymous forums many times the teacher gets banned because a bunch of eleven years old, they can not handle the truth.
> All benchmarks are pointless to me,  when most important specification this is missing.
> For example one high performance paste this has  0.8/C thermal - conductivity, this specification it should be next to performance score, so we to make a judgement of which brand this is a liar.
> The second problem is that there is just four factories worldwide making quality paste for even the toughest or demanding industrial applications up to aerospace ones.
> Therefore I do wonder of where those products came from ?


I think you're looking at it backwards, honestly. I couldn't care less about the rating of the paste. Just because one performs better than the other doesn't mean a mfg is a liar. There are many variables involved. 

I have no idea what you are on about four companies and wondering where this paste comes from, etc. 


I think I've been doing this waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long as I just DGAF about the minutia much these days.


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 1, 2020)

My problem as consumer related one, this is that finest Japanese thermal paste this is sold in Germany for 134 Euro per Kilo. 
And there is out there tremendous cheating, when for 5grm one company charges 20 Euro dollars.


----------

